# Change Primary DNS - ARD Command?



## FlashMac (Nov 29, 2007)

Hello

I'm looking to change the primary DNS server on my workstations (about 50 of them).

Does anyone know of a 'Send UNIX' command or script that I can send from Apple Remote Desktop 3?

It would save me a lot of legwork.

I did a search but couldn't find anything.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tommo (Nov 29, 2007)

Are you using fixed IP addressing or DHCP. If the latter just modify the dhcpd.conf file if you have unix dhcp server or change the setting if it is windows.

If you have fixed IP addressing then you need to copy a file out to your clients using the command line part of ARD with the user as root. On your client system you have a file called /var/run/resolv.conf. Just make a back-up copy of it and change the IP address of the old server to that of the new server and save on the machine with ARD installed on it. You can them copy it out to your client machines.

If you search unix forums on this you will find that they tell you to edit a file called /etc/resolv.conf. Do NOT do this on a Mac as this is a symbolic link which points to /var/run/resolv.conf


----------



## FlashMac (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks, we have fixed IP - I've tried this solution, but it didn't seem to work. It successfully copied the file across but it doesn't seem to make the change, even after a restart. 

Does the client machine need to be logged in as root too?


----------



## Kees Buijs (Dec 3, 2007)

How do you obtain the tcp/ip information. Is this from a dhcp server or is all information manually input.

If obtained from DHCP server the easiest way is to have the DHCP server send out the proper DNS address. Now the DNS settings are dynamic accross the network (except ofcourse for the DHCP server).

If you can make this work, all 50 systems will have the DNS entry updated after the lease is renewed.


Good luck, Kees


----------

